# Harbridge training aid....



## merlinsquest (10 March 2009)

Anyone use one...... and your views on them please 
	
	
		
		
	


	





sorry also posted in Stable Yard, but it is empty


----------



## scotsmare (10 March 2009)

Use them all the time on kids ponies - they're great for achieving a reasonable outline without being hauled into it.


----------



## Laafet (10 March 2009)

Have used with great success, I think I must have sold mine as I cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## Abbeygale (10 March 2009)

Yes I used to use one of these quite regularly for lunging - I like them.  Quite a handy little lunging thingy - I think they are marketed for riding in as well - but I don't like the idea of riding in it as you have to be on the ground to take it off. 

I have recently got a lungie bungie which I like as well for lunging. 

x


----------



## squirtlysmum (10 March 2009)

I use one on my ned who has had back problems and initially I was told to work him in a Pessoa but he despises it so I made a harbridge out of a bungee. It makes him work really well and use all of his back. The only thing I always worry about is him getting his legs over it should he have a whooppee do, but its never happened and probably never will.


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (10 March 2009)

I tried one, my dizzy TB managed to snatch at it and catch it in his mouth and panicked.  I have never dismounted so fast in my life!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Id think twice about using one again.


----------



## cellie (10 March 2009)

Having great results from using one at the moment on new mare.Shes a sj and  moved like a giraffe .She works lovely in this and  in nice outline  it is stopping her  running away from control as its  gentle.
We are using the market harbridge  for ridden work.


----------



## merlinsquest (10 March 2009)

I want to try one for merlin but not sure its what i need 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He does not have a high head carriage, but is hard to get into an outline unless excited...... but then he is just overbent


----------



## TS_ (10 March 2009)

I've got one have only ever ridden it and for ridding it doesn't suit my 'backward' mare. She's not forward enough for it to have any affect and she manages to evade it. However this summer am going to try lunging her in it because she's can be quite forward on the lunge. Worth a go i always think.


----------



## cellie (10 March 2009)

Tatty started off with high head carriage and no topline she is tbx but more tb and very fine.It helps her because she  is anxious then evades the bit.The Market harbridge has  elastic on rein  so it s kind on her mouth. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




l


----------



## dwi (10 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I want to try one for merlin but not sure its what i need 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He does not have a high head carriage, but is hard to get into an outline unless excited...... but then he is just overbent 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've never used a Harbridge but I have had success using a de gogue on the advice of my instructor. I ride in it occassionally but mostly use it for lunging to demonstrate to D that she can balance herself without doing a giraffe impression.


----------



## Third_Time_Lucky (10 March 2009)

Have used one in the past with previous horse to great success.  Used mainly for lunging him and it really encouraged him to soften, stretch through his back and neck and track up properly.  Would certainly use again if need to with new boy.


----------



## merlinsquest (10 March 2009)

dwi.... I have a chambon which you can only lunge in....... but bought the wrong thing.... I thought you could ride in it too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It was a few years ago though


----------



## Natassia (10 March 2009)

I use one on my horse, always lunge in it and ride in it sometimes, more lungeing though. It has helped him to use his back more and to come off the forehand, but we're still working on this. Before he would be reluctant to accept a contact but this has really improved as well, and he's easier to hold together. 
I really recommend it, at first when you have it loose for the first few uses, I used a neckstrap to hold it up so that he wouldn't be able to step over it, but when you gradually tighten it up, take the neckstrap off because it will end up interfering with the contact.


----------



## merlinsquest (10 March 2009)

All sounds like good experiences then


----------



## saddlesore (10 March 2009)

I 100% recommend them  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I used it both ridden/lungeing with my last horse (low set neck tb) and it was brilliant - have only ever lunged the new 'giraffe' in it but he accepted it brilliantly and will move on to ride in it soon.
Also. my tb could take an absolute flakey on the lunge and resort back to race track days and he never got tangled up in it


----------



## Louby (10 March 2009)

I tried one too but I was petrified my horse would step on it or get his legs stood in it as on the lunge he often runs round with his head almost on the floor


----------



## fatpiggy (11 March 2009)

I used one on my mare. It is the only gadget or training aid I would ever consider - simple, effective and humane. The horse is free to move its head except too high and then it just pulls against itself.  Unfortunately I loaned mine to someone, who then vanished with it but my mare is retired now so I don't need it. Still p**sed off though.


----------

